# Travel crates??



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

At the end of the month I will be taking just a quickie 2night/3day honeymoon with my soon to be hubby and we are taking our 3 dogs. Our 2 older dogs usually are either free in our house or we have a dog room we leave them in (regular sized room with sealed cement floor with about 8 huge dog beds and toys, water etc. that they get locked in). The puppy is crated bc we are still potty training. We are going to a log cabin where the owner is super worried about 3 dogs scratching up the place but I assured him we dremmel their nails super short at least once a week and now that we are going away I'll be doing it twice a week just to make sure they are short.

The thing is I am sure my hubby to be will want to at least go out to dinner one of the nights so we would need to figure something out for the 3 dogs while we are at dinner. Do any of you know any inexpensive travel crates that I can purchase to bring with us? Our smaller metal crate is foldable but our larger great dane sized crate is way to large to bring and assemble. None of my friends have any crates to borrow and I don't want to buy anymore expensive metal crates to use for just that weekend.

Any suggestions would be great. Anyone know anything about these soft mesh tent crates? I would need to get at least two x-lg and possibly a 3rd for when the baby gets bigger for the future. I just feel like they wouldn't hold up to my guys especially since they've never been in a mesh crate. And if they would be large enough for an 80lb, 100lb dogs along with a 45lb pup.

Leaving the pups home is not an option hence we picked this type of quickie honeymoon so we could take them with us for hiking etc.

Tks


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We use the large plastic travel crate and while Stosh has outgrown it for spending a lot of time in it, it's still big enough for him to sleep in it for a few hours. Look on craigslist or go to Petsmart, Tractor Supply, places like that for deals


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I wouldn't use a mesh crate, they are very easy to destroy.
What about x-pens? They're easier and lighter to transport than crates.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

If your dogs are good at being crated then mesh are fine, but as a cheaper option to plastic or wire? Not likely. I love my Beacon Hill one but it was a bit pricey.

Check out freecycle, CL and kijiji. You might be able to pick up a cheap one. Might also want to check out petsmart. I got a 36" in May for $50 off with my member card.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Chicagocanine said:


> I wouldn't use a mesh crate, they are very easy to destroy.
> What about x-pens? They're easier and lighter to transport than crates.


 
I thought about something like this but what if my guys stand up on the sides of the pen and it scratches the wooden floor? The cabin owner was freaking about their nails I can only imagine if they moved the pen gate and it put a huge scratch in the floor instead? I dont have any experience with these so Idk?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Gilly1331 said:


> I thought about something like this but what if my guys stand up on the sides of the pen and it scratches the wooden floor? The cabin owner was freaking about their nails I can only imagine if they moved the pen gate and it put a huge scratch in the floor instead? I dont have any experience with these so Idk?


You could put a pad or blanket under the pen so it's not sitting on the floor? I've seen some actually made for x-pens, example:
Clean Run: Ground Covers & Ex Pen Mats

They also make covers/lids for the top.


----------



## trophytimegundogs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Owens Dog Boxes*

Consider an Owens Dog Box for your Truck or SUV


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey's been riding well in the back seat of our car/SUV, but we're thinking a crate may be safer for him.

We'd primarily be driving our Honda CR-V. What kind of crate would be good for him? He weighs about 75 pounds.

He should be used to a crate - he was Schutzhund trained before we had him, and he traveled in crates.

Would it be free standing, or does it have to be hooked up to something?

We'd probably put a blanket on the floor to protect against his nails (the CR-V is only a month old).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would definitely tether the crate. I prefer the vari-kennel but they don't ventilate as well as wire. So I use the plastic in the cooler months/wire when it is hot. I would look for a wire with a side door so you can fit it in your CR-V easier...


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

How do you tether, and with what?

Thanks!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have three of these Midwest soft crates. I'm sure they are not indestructible, but my dogs have pawed at the front screen with long nails and haven't done any damage, yet. I use them around the house and at shows. 

I think if you use them around the house for a couple of weeks before you leave, you can teach your dogs that these are their homes. Sounds like your dogs use crates some of the times, so that will help. 

Day Tripper 37X25X26 Sand - Part #: 1736DT

In my minivan I have 2 Midwest SUV crates. The way they fit,they take most of the width of the minivan. I also use a carabiner to secure the crates to the metal loops that secure the back seats (which have been removed).

Midwest SUV Side by Side Double Door Dog Crate w/ Plastic Pan 39 in.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If your dogs are used to crates you could get a soft sided one, but they cost almost as much as the wire crates when brand new. If they can't handle a crate (or have forgoten how) I wouldn't recommend one. They will break through in a second. For cheap crates, craigslist is probably your only choice, otherwise you'll be paying 70+ for a soft or wire crate large enough to hold a GSD.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

We went and paid like $60-$70 on a travel crate for Abbie at PetsMart. Later in the same trip we stopped at Big Lots, and found a very similar crate for half that. We ended up buying one there, since we are getting a new pup this month.

Anyway, moral of the story is to look at places like Big Lots. The brand was "BP Backyard Pets Soft Pet Home". It is just as well constructed as the more expensive crate that we got at PetsMart.


----------



## Goose (Jul 21, 2011)

I love my Vari-Kennel. I have the largest model, it's 48 inches in length. Big, but plenty of space for Goose and he's 95lbs. It's hard plastic and is airlined approved as well. So you know it's sturdy. I got mine on Craigslist for about $75, used, but in great condition. Just check Craigslist if you do not want to buy one new. I think you might be better investing in one you will use for the life of the dog.


----------

